# High velocity reloads



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I justed started loading some 1.5oz BB's steel at 1550 for the ten. It is RSI load #99. I also want to try a 1 3/8oz load at 1595 with #1's. Has anyone shot #1's steel at snows & blues much? What did you think? I need to pattern these loads but I'm sure with all the chokes I have something will pattern well at 40 to 50 yds.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've used #1's in RSI 107.They were OK.If you have both 1's and BB's you might try to duplex them.They patterned better than straight 1's or BB's in my gun.
If you want to try them...put 25% BB's on top of 75% 1's.
What a duplex load does is that the BB's will break the air for the 1's following behind.It allows you to have more shot but keep the speed at longer distances.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks Ken. I'll give that a try


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

When I duplex...I figure out how many grains the 1's will be and drop them into the shell.Then figure out how many BB's are in the 25% and use a primer card with the right number of holes,tape over the rest, and dip into a container full of BB's.Then mount a funnel on your table and dump into the hull.


----------

